# Gleiches Programm aber unterschiedliche IP-Adressen



## St3v3a3 (13 Mai 2019)

Hallo,

wir bauen zur Zeit 4 gleiche Maschinen mit mehreren Komponenten (CPU 15010SP, Frequenzumrichter, ET200SP, Ventilinsel, TP1500Comfort) die über Profinet vernetzt sind.
Die Maschinen sind zu 99% gleich, ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind spiegelverkehrt.
Mein Ziel ist es nur ein Programm für die 4 Maschinen zu haben. Ich hatte überlegt, dass ich beim erstmaligen hochfahren der CPU im Panel ein Fenster erscheinen lasse, in dem Mann (oder Divers ) auswählen muss welche von den 4 Maschinen diese ist und ich damit eine Variable remanent speicher.

*PROBLEM:* Der Kunde will diese 4 Maschinen bei sich im gleichen IP - Netzwerk haben.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dass ich die IP Variabel in meinem Projekt variabel einstellen kann???
Bzw ist die IP Adresse überhaupt entscheidend? Bei Profinet ist der Name ja eher das eindeutige?, aber auch dieser wäre dann doch bei meinen 4 Maschinen gleich?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## m_w (13 Mai 2019)

Ich würde kein Profinet irgendwo in ein Firmennetzwerk hängen. Wer weiß was die IT-Abteilung da veranstaltet.  Empfehlenswerter wäre es, einen kleinen Router in jede Anlage zu bauen. Dann kann an allen Anlagen die Adressierung gleich sein. Nur der Router hat eine andere IP die dann im Firmennetz bekannt ist.


----------



## St3v3a3 (13 Mai 2019)

m_w schrieb:


> Ich würde kein Profinet irgendwo in ein Firmennetzwerk hängen. Wer weiß was die IT-Abteilung da veranstaltet.  Empfehlenswerter wäre es, einen kleinen Router in jede Anlage zu bauen. Dann kann an allen Anlagen die Adressierung gleich sein. Nur der Router hat eine andere IP die dann im Firmennetz bekannt ist.



Hallo m_w und danke für deine Antwort.

Es ist ein separates Netzwerk nur für die Maschinen und getrennt von dem Firmennetzwerk.
Es ist auch vom Kunden so gefordert und daher wäre Router keine Option.


----------



## volker (13 Mai 2019)

kommunizieren diese anlagen untereinander?
wenn nein warum dann untereinander vernetzen.
wenn ja einen cp setzen für die kommunikation untereinander.
zb. 192.168.0.x für dein maschinennetz und 192.168.1.x für die cp's


----------



## St3v3a3 (14 Mai 2019)

volker schrieb:


> kommunizieren diese anlagen untereinander?
> wenn nein warum dann untereinander vernetzen.
> wenn ja einen cp setzen für die kommunikation untereinander.
> zb. 192.168.0.x für dein maschinennetz und 192.168.1.x für die cp's



Hallo Volker,

die Anlagen sind Teil von 4 größeren Produktionskette und kommunizieren (put/get) jeweils mit der Anlage davor und danach (diese werden weder von uns gebaut noch programmiert).

Wie gesagt wurde vom Kunden ein IP-Bereich vorgegeben. Außerdem erhält jeder auch einen VPN Zugriff und wenn alle meine Komponenten in dem Netzwerk sind, kann ich auch über VPN auf die Parameter vom Frequenzumrichter zugreifen. Über CP könnte ich dann ja nur auf die CPU und auf das TP1500 Comfort (hat 2 Netzwerkkarten).

Dies ist leider auch keine Option, aber zu meinem Verständnis:
 Selbst wenn ich das mit CP lösen wollte, auch hier müsste ich in der Hardwarekonfiguration doch die IP Adresse fest eintragen???
Und hätte dann doch immer noch mein Hauptproblem, dass ich nur eine Software für meine 4 Anlagen haben will.


----------



## Spassbass (14 Mai 2019)

Wir haben es bei einer ähnlichen Aufgabenstellung so gelöst das wir die Hardware 4 mal angelegt haben und somit auch für jede SPS eine Software.
Die Bausteine haben wir dann als Typen in die Projektbibliothek gelegt und in jeder SPS ist dann eine Typreferenz. So können wir einen Baustein ändern und es wird beim ausrollen automatisch auf alle anderen Steuerungen übertragen. Kopierfehler oder Änderungen vergessen passiert uns somit nicht mehr.


----------



## M-Ott (14 Mai 2019)

Die IP-Adresse der CPU kannst Du im Programm mit dem Baustein T_Config ändern, das hilft Dir allerdings bei den anderen Geräten nicht weiter.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Mai 2019)

Spassbass schrieb:


> Wir haben es bei einer ähnlichen Aufgabenstellung so gelöst das wir die Hardware 4 mal angelegt haben und somit auch für jede SPS eine Software.
> Die Bausteine haben wir dann als Typen in die Projektbibliothek gelegt und in jeder SPS ist dann eine Typreferenz. So können wir einen Baustein ändern und es wird beim ausrollen automatisch auf alle anderen Steuerungen übertragen. Kopierfehler oder Änderungen vergessen passiert uns somit nicht mehr.



*ACK*

So gehe ich bei ähnlichen Anlagen auch vor.
Zudem hat man dann immer noch die Option, in bestimmten Bausteinen Unterschiede zu haben. Die legt man dann eben nicht in die Bibliothek.


----------



## St3v3a3 (14 Mai 2019)

_Ich merke schon, dass ich wohl doch 4 Softwaren/Softwärs verwalten muss.

Aber du hast mich gerade auf den Gedanken gebracht, ich kann doch Software und Hardware einzeln laden?
Dann könnte ich ja für jede Anlage einmal die Hardware erstellen und laden und danach öffne und verwalte ich nur noch ein Projekt und lade daraus immer NUR die Software.

Könnte das klappen?_


----------



## vollmi (15 Mai 2019)

St3v3a3 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dass ich die IP Variabel in meinem Projekt variabel einstellen kann???
> Bzw ist die IP Adresse überhaupt entscheidend? Bei Profinet ist der Name ja eher das eindeutige?, aber auch dieser wäre dann doch bei meinen 4 Maschinen gleich?



Die eigene IP, kannst du mit T_Config ändern. Allerdings die IP Adressen der RemoteIOs eines Profinet IO System kann man glaub ich nicht ändern.
Wenn das alles aber nur einfach über Profinet läuft (ohne IO) dann könntest du ja die Kommunikation dahin zur laufzeit ändern. Will heissen mit dem FU sprichst du z.B. über ModbusTCP oder Offene IE Kommunikation, mit dem RemoteIO ET200SP über offene IE Kommunikation (habe ich so noch nicht ausprobiert, die IM können das aber) und das Panel spricht dich aktiv an.

Es dürfte durchaus komplex werden.


----------



## M-Ott (15 Mai 2019)

Ich kenne die CPU nicht, aber falls die zwei getrennte Netzwerkschnittstellen hat, dann könntest Du die Adresse von Schnittstelle 1 mit dem T_Config ans Netzwerk des Kunden anpassen und Schnittstelle 2 gibst Du immer die gleiche Adresse und verbindest darüber Deine Geräte


----------



## Ruslan85 (13 Februar 2021)

Hallo! Habe zur Zeit auch das gleiche Problem. 4 gleiche Anlagen sollen im Kundennetwerk mit einander verbunden sein. Habe jetzt 4 unterschiedliche HW (unterschiedliche IP's und Gerätenamen), die Software an sich bleibt gleich


----------



## Wincctia (14 Februar 2021)

Hallo Ruslan, 

erzähle uns doch bitte noch ein bisschen mehr zu deinem Problem. 
wir nutzen für unsere Standard Bausteine eine Globale Bibliothek. Mit dieser werden die Anlagen abgeglichen. Der Aufwand ist aber nicht zu unterschätzen aber so bleibt immer alles recht gleich. 

Gruß Tia


----------



## St3v3a3 (15 Februar 2021)

Es gibt von Siemens dafür eine Lösung, leider bin ich darauf erst später gekommen und hatte das anders gelöst.

Variante1 Siemens: 
*Projektierung undInbetriebnahme vonmehrfacheinsetzbarenIO-Systemen*
https://cache.industry.siemens.com/...515/v2/29430270_MultipleIOSys_DOC_V2_1_de.pdf

_Im Serienmaschinenbau ist es üblich, dass das PROFINET-IO-System einerMaschine (bestehend aus einem IO-Controller und den ihm zugeordneten IODevices) baugleich in verschiedenen Anlagen oder im gleichenAutomatisierungsnetzwerk zum Einsatz kommt. Sie unterscheiden sich einzig inder Netzwerkadresse und den Gerätenamen.Aus diesem Grund war bisher trotz identischer Automatisierungskomponenten proMaschine ein eigenes Engineering-Projekt notwendig. Dies bedeutet sowohl einenerhöhten Aufwand für Projektierung und Inbetriebsetzung als auch fehlendeFlexibilität.


_Meine Variante:
Ich hatte nur ein Projekt erstellt und erst vor der Inbetriebnahme das Projekt 3 mal kopiert für die 4 Anlagen.
In den kopierten Projekten (Projekt 2 - 4) habe ich die Hardware eingerichtet (Ip Adressen, Name, etc)

Dann habe ich auf jede Anlage die Hardware übertragen! 
Anlage 1 - Projekt 1, Anlage 2 - Projekt 2, Anlage 3 - Projekt 3,  Anlage 4 - Projekt 4

Danach habe ich wieder mein Projekt 1 genommen und habe damit immer nur die Software übertragen!
Anlage 1 - Projekt 1, Anlage 2 - Projekt 1, Anlage 3 - Projekt 1,  Anlage 4 - Projekt 1

Und auch nur dieses Projekt 1 fortgeführt und immer nur die IP Adresse der CPU geändert wenn ich übertragen musste.
(Ich war über VPN verbunden, über LAN muss glaube ich nicht mal die IP geändert werden)

Wenn ich Änderungen an der Hardware machen musste, habe ich das das alte Projekt 2 - 4 genommen und *nur* die Hardware übertragen.
Also ich habe immer Hardware und Software getrennt übertragen, bei der Software ist es ja egal was für IP Adressen eingestellt sind.


Beim nächsten mal würde ich erst die Siemens Variante ausprobieren, aber ich habe habe oft die Erfahrung mit den Siemens-Lösungen gemacht, dass man damit nicht immer alle Anforderung abdecken kann. Oft wird zum Beispiel ja auch feste IP Adressen vom Kunden vorgegeben, glaube die könnte man mit der Variante 1 nicht ganz realisieren.
Aber lies dich am besten mal selber rein und würde mich freuen wenn du berichtest.


----------



## MFreiberger (15 Februar 2021)

Moin St3v3a3,

so einen Fall hatten wir auch schon. Wir haben drei Regalbediengeräte an einer Seite eines PN/PN-Kopplers betrieben. Auf der anderen Seite war die Fördertechnik angeschlossen.

Unsere Lösung sah so aus, dass wir allen Profinet-IO-Teilnehmern einen Namen mit der Nummer des RBGs gegeben haben.

Bei den IP-Adressen haben wir ein /21-Netz verwendet. D.h. Subnetzmaske = 255.255.248.0. Damit haben wir in der IP-Adresse den vorletzten Nummernblock mit der RBG-Nummer versehen und den letzten Block mit der Komponentennummer.

Beispiel:
dezentrale Peripherie RBG 1:
IP = 192.168.*1*.11

dezentrale Peripherie RBG 2:
IP = 192.168.*2*.11

Die Projektierung ist nachvollziehbar und kann einfach angepasst werden, ohne, das man sich neu Gedanken zur Adresse machen muss.


VG

MFreiberger


----------



## St3v3a3 (15 Februar 2021)

Moin MFreiberger,

die IP-Aufteilung von dir  finde ich sehr gut und übersichtlich.
Mein Kunde hatte aber einen IP Bereich für meine Anlagen von Beispiel: 192.168.0.2 bis 192.168.0.100 vorgegeben.

Wie hast du das dann mit nur *einer* Software/Projekt realisiert?? oder hattest du 3 verschiedene Projekte in TIA?

Gruß Steve


----------



## rogseut (22 Februar 2021)

Hatte den Fall auch schon und die Anlagen tauschten miteinander Daten aus. Hab das Programm so gemacht das ich jede Anlage ganz normal projektiert habe in der Hardware. Die Anlagen haben sich auch minimal unterschieden. Über das HMI hab ich ausgewählt wer welche Maschine ist. In DBs war für jede Maschine eine   config hinterlegt is für Kommunikation usw. Je nach dem welche Maschine es war hat sie an ander der Nummer eben anders agiert. Pflege der Bausteine ist über Bibliotheken gelöst worden. Bei der HMI hab ich bek größeren Änderungen immer die slaves gelöscht und das master HMI projekt wieder kopiert eingefügt. Man musst halt ip Adresse und die Vernetzung jedes.mal neu erstellen. Hatte das Problem damals auch in der Fachberatung die wussten auch keine bessere Lösung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A750FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## MFreiberger (23 Februar 2021)

Moin St3v3a3,



St3v3a3 schrieb:


> die IP-Aufteilung von dir  finde ich sehr gut und übersichtlich.



Vielen Dank für die Blumen!




St3v3a3 schrieb:


> Mein Kunde hatte aber einen IP Bereich für meine Anlagen von Beispiel: 192.168.0.2 bis 192.168.0.100 vorgegeben.



Was gibt der Kunde da vor? Beim Profibus würde er Dir doch wahrscheinlich auch keine Adressen vorgeben? M.E. sollte das Profinet als Bussystem getrennt vom Anlagennetz aufgebaut werden.




St3v3a3 schrieb:


> Wie hast du das dann mit nur *einer* Software/Projekt realisiert?? oder hattest du 3 verschiedene Projekte in TIA?



??? Das ist doch kein Problem bei unterschiedlichen IP-Adressen.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Sladde (23 Februar 2021)

Wenn ihr bei euch bisschen schlauere Switche einsetzt, kannst du auch mit VLANs arbeiten. Wir setzten das ganze bei uns ähnlich ein. Beispiel:

- Port 1 vom Switch geht an die übergeordnete Anlage
- Port 2 hängt die CPU
- Port 3 die Restliche Periphere 

Im VLAN stellst du nun ein:
- das Port 1 und 2 zusammen ein "Aussen Netz" bilden
- das Port 2 und 3 zusammen ein "Innen Netz" bilden

Von der Übergeordneten Anlage sind dann von den drei Maschinen nur die CPUs und der erste switch zu sehen. Die restlichen Komponenten werden durch den Switch versteckt und die IP Adressen könnt ihr so mehrfach belegen.


----------

